# Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?



## jbjbjb (7. Mai 2015)

*Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Hallo,

ich habe einen PC mit einer SSD. Weil ich auch Games darauf spielen will, sowie allgemein Wert auf Leistung lege, frage ich mich nun, welche Nachteile eine Verschlüsselung (durch BitLocker) mit sich bringen würde, falls überhaupt.

Den PC habe ich mit einem Windows-Passwort abgesichert, allerdings spielt das ja soweit ich weiss keine Rolle, wenn sämtliche Daten unverschlüsselt auf der Festplatte liegen (darunter auch zB Passwörter vom Google Chrome-Passwortmanager oder private Dokumente). Wenn ich die SSD nun verschlüsseln würde, würde sich dies spürbar auf die Performance auswirken? Würde ich in Spielen zB weniger FPS bekommen, hätte ich allgemein mit längeren Ladezeiten zu rechnen usw? CPU ist ein i7 4790k, falls das etwas ausmacht.

Wenn die Nachteile einer Verschlüsselung überwiegen, würde ich wohl einfach den Chrome-Passwortmanager deaktivieren (was halt dann auch alles etwas mühsamer macht), und die sensiblen Dokumente auf einer verschlüsselten Festplatte speichern. Aber im Prinzip hätte ich halt am liebsten alles einfach verschlüsselt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

1.) BitLocker ist eine _Software_-Verschlüsselung.
2.) Jede Software Verschlüsselunmg benötigt Rechenleistung. Wie viel das ist hängt davon ab, welchen Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus man verwendet und wie die hardware mit diesem umgehen kann. Es kostet beispielsweise viel performance, eine Twofish-Serpent Verschlüsselung zu verwenden, aber sehr wenig Performance eine AES-Verschlüsselung zu verwenden wenn man eine CPU mit Hardware-AES-Unterstützung besitzt.
3.) Wenn du wirklich hardware-Verschlüsselung benutzt verschlüsselt der Controller der SSD selbst die Daten, sprich es gibt (sofern der SSD-Controller fix genug ist) keinen Performanceverlust beim restlichen PC, für ihn ist es ein normales unverschlüsseltes Laufwerk.
4.) Wenns dir um deine Passwörter usw. geht bringt dir eine Laufwerksverschlüsselung nichts es sei denn du glaubst jemand würde einbrechen und deinen PC stehlen. Sobald du das Laufwerk benutzt und entsprechend dein Passwort eingegeben hast ist es "offen". Übliche Attacken übers Netzwerk oder gar SocialEngeneering/Phishing, Man-in-the-middle Angriffe usw. funktionieren auch bei verschlüsseltem Laufwerk wie gewohnt.
Die einzige Chance die du hast, dass die niemand digital das POasswort klauen kann ist, es mit einem Stift auf ein Stück Papier zu schreiben und das Papier wegzuschließen.


----------



## jbjbjb (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) BitLocker ist eine _Software_-Verschlüsselung.
> 2.) Jede Software Verschlüsselunmg benötigt Rechenleistung. Wie viel das ist hängt davon ab, welchen Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus man verwendet und wie die hardware mit diesem umgehen kann. Es kostet beispielsweise viel performance, eine Twofish-Serpent Verschlüsselung zu verwenden, aber sehr wenig Performance eine AES-Verschlüsselung zu verwenden wenn man eine CPU mit Hardware-AES-Unterstützung besitzt.
> 3.) Wenn du wirklich hardware-Verschlüsselung benutzt verschlüsselt der Controller der SSD selbst die Daten, sprich es gibt (sofern der SSD-Controller fix genug ist) keinen Performanceverlust beim restlichen PC, für ihn ist es ein normales unverschlüsseltes Laufwerk.



Ich wollte eigentlich Harddisk-Verschlüsselung schreiben im Titel, mein Fehler. Wie ist es denn mit der BitLocker-Verschlüsselung? Braucht das spürbar Leistung?

Wenn es wirklich so ist, dass man da spürbare Leistungseinbussen hat mit SSD-Verschlüsselung, werd ich es wohl einfach lassen. Hauptsächlich geht es mir wirklich um die gespeicherten Passwörter im Browser. Bei Chrome muss man in der Passwortliste nur das Windows-Passwort eingeben und sieht dann die Passwörter zu allen Seiten im Klartext. Ich weiss nicht, ob die Passwörter in verschlüsselter Form gespeichert werden. Ist denn bekannt, wie sicher der Passwort-Manager von aktuellen Chrome-Versionen ist?


----------



## Defenz0r (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Da hast du KeePass Password Safe ist ein guter AES Container für deine Passwörter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Wenn du AES nutzt und eine CPU mit hardware-AES-Verschlüsselung hast kostet es so gut wie keine Leistung.
Selbst andere Verschlüsselungsarten die deutlich langsamer sind wirst du in der Praxis kaum bemerken, unter anderem auch weil Verschlüsselung sehr gut parallelisierbar ist, sprich mit einer CPU mit vielen Kernen/Threads ist das gar kein Problem. Das hier ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, was man mit SMT in der Praxis anfangen kann: Der zusätzliche Thread pro Kern den man mit SMT hat ist problemlos ausreichend, um sich um die ganze Verschlüsselung zu kümmern. Man könnte also beispielsweise sagen, dass bei nicht hardwareseitig unterstützer Verschlüsselung ein 2600K mit Verschlüsselung so schnell ist wie ein 2500K ohne Verschlüsselung bei hohen Datenzugriffen.


Wie das bei Chrome und irgendwelchen PW-Managern aussioeht weiß ich nicht, wie gesagt meine Passwörter stehen auf nem Blatt Papier.


----------



## jbjbjb (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

KeePass verwende ich bereits, aber habe die Website-Passwörter eben zusätzlich beim Browser drin. Bei Chrome ist es halt praktisch, dass es automatisch die Passwörter synchronisiert, sobald man sich mit seinem Google-Account einloggt.

Ist denn komplett davon abzuraten, das automatische Einfügen / Synchronisieren des Passwortes über Chrome einzuschalten? Mein Google-Account ist sehr gut abgesichert (auch über 2-step-verification), kann also ausschliessen, dass jemand ausser mir reinkommt. Die Frage ist wirklich nur, wie gut die Chrome-Passwortliste vor unbefugten Zugriffen geschützt ist.

EDIT: @Incredible Alk: Weisst du, ob der i7 4790k diese AES-Verschlüsselung unterstützt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> EDIT: @Incredible Alk: Weisst du, ob der i7 4790k diese AES-Verschlüsselung unterstützt?



Jede Intel-CPU die nicht grade über 5 Jahre alt ist kann das. 
AES (Befehlssatzerweiterung) â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## jbjbjb (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Das ist ja schonmal gut, dann gibt es also eigentlich keinen wirklichen Nachteil für mich in dem Fall, wenn ich die SSD verschlüssle? Sind auch in Games keine signifikanten FPS-Drops zu erwarten?


----------



## Defenz0r (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Das ist ja schonmal gut, dann gibt es also eigentlich keinen wirklichen Nachteil für mich in dem Fall, wenn ich die SSD verschlüssle? Sind auch in Games keine signifikanten FPS-Drops zu erwarten?




Das macht *überhaupt keinen Sinn. 

*Erstell dir eine verschlüsselte virtuelle Maschine z.B mit TrueCrypt oder ähnlichem, installier dir KeePass Password Safe und speicher deine Passwörter in der virtuellen Maschine mit KeePass.

Warum willst du gleich den ganzen Rechner wegen ein paar Daten verschlüsseln und Programmen wenn du es auch so machen kannst.
Somit hast du nur Leistungsverlust wenn die Virtuelle Maschine eingeschaltet ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Spielen ist die Verschlüsselung völlig wumpe von Ladezeiten mal abgesehen da sowieso keine Daten von der SSD gebraucht werden beim spielen (falls doch haste Nachladeruckler, ob mit opder ohne Verschlüsselung...).

@Defenzor: Statt TrueCrypt was mittlerweile unterlaufen/Eingestellt wurde bitte VeraCrypt nutzen - das ist der Code von TrueCrypt der an einigen Stellen weiter verbessert wurde und keine Hintertürchen enthält.


----------



## Defenz0r (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Die CPU muss die Daten in Echtzeit entschlüsseln, CPU Last geht hoch.
Weniger CPU für das Spiel -> Verlust.

Wenn nun das Spiel nahe an 100% CPU Last kommt mit allem anderen was läuft gibt es Ruckler weil die CPU an Ihr Limit stößt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Die CPU muss die Daten in Echtzeit entschlüsseln, CPU Last geht hoch.



Aber eben nur wenn was von der SSD gelesen oder drauf geschrieben wird - was während des Spiels wenn die Daten alle im RAM/vRAM liegen nicht passiert sofern das Spiel anständig Programmiert ist und evtl nötiges Nachladen in OpenWorld spielen frühzeitig und angepasst vorgenommen wird).


----------



## Defenz0r (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Implizierst du damit das er niemals von der SSD nachladen müsse? Das ganze Spiel ist *nie* komplett im RAM/vRAM .
Dann sind noch die ganzen Windows Dienste im Hintergrund die ihre Logs schreiben, vielleicht noch der Virenscanner der in Echtzeit scannt..


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Selbst wenn:

der Rechenaufwand ist sehr sehr überschaubar bei AES - ich kann bei mir (ok,  die CPU ist etwas fixer als die des TE) Größenordnung 10 GB/s AES  verschlüsseln. Die 20 MB/s wenn überhaupt die ein Spiel während du  spielst mal nachladen muss erzeugen noch nicht 1% CPU-Last. Dasselbe gilt für die paar kb/s die Windows braucht.


----------



## Defenz0r (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Selbst wenn:
> 
> der Rechenaufwand ist sehr sehr überschaubar bei AES - ich kann bei mir (ok,  die CPU ist etwas fixer als die des TE) Größenordnung 10 GB/s AES  verschlüsseln. Die 20 MB/s wenn überhaupt die ein Spiel während du  spielst mal nachladen muss erzeugen noch nicht 1% CPU-Last.




Davon abgesehen: Wer wirklich an die Daten des TE will kriegt sie. Der Aufwand bei einer AES Verschlüsselung ist sehr überschaubar!
Wenn der TE sicher gehen will müsste es schon Triple-DES sein.
Triple DES - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mit der Verschlüsselungsstärke steigt der Aufwand.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Wer an die Daten will knackt nicht die Verschlüsselung. Es ist viel einfacher ein Bildschiurmfoto zu machen, Tastatureingaben mitzuloggen oder sonstwie das PW im Klartext zu sehen.

AES selbst ist, sofern das verwendete Programm kein Backdoor hat, aktuell nicht knackbar bzw. nur mit nicht leistbarem Aufwand (die effektivste Methode ist aktuell etwa eine Komplexität von 2^100!). Warum du da grade auf TDES stehst wo DES seit fast zwei Jahrzehnten schon geknackt ist ist mir ein Rätsel. TDES zu knacken hat übrigens eine Komplexität von etwa 2^110, sprich die Sicherheit ist mit AES vergleichbar - aktuell unknackbar.


----------



## Defenz0r (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Edit:

Moment du schreibst die Komplexität sei bei TDES um Faktor 10 höher. Woher weißt du das AES noch nicht geknackt ist?

Wenn TDES geknackt ist und AES geknackt ist, dauert der erste decrypt dennoch ein Stückchen länger.


----------



## jbjbjb (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Lässt sich denn eine BitLocker-Verschlüsselung wieder einfach rückgängig machen? Dann würde ich es wohl einfach mal selber testen, ob der Leistungsunterschied spürbar ist.


----------



## Defenz0r (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Hast du denn einen TPM Chip verbaut? Sonst funktioniert Bitlocker nicht!


----------



## jbjbjb (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Davon weiss ich nichts. Habe allerdings noch eine normale HDD in dem PC als Backup-Speicher, welche ich mit BitLocker verschlüsseln konnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Natürlich, du kannst prinzipiell jede Verschlüsselung rückgängig machen sofern das PW bekannt ist - sonst wäre es ja sinnlos. 
Mach dich aber schlau ob/wie das programm das umsetzen kann, normalerweise sollte das kein Thema sein.

Die Komplexität ist um _Exponent _10 höher, also bei Basis 2 um Faktor 1024 höher. Das spielt aber in dem Bereich keine Rolle da alles über Größenordnung 2^60 unknackbar sein sollte in akzeptaber Zeit, selbst mit spezialisierter Hardware bräuchtest du da Jahrzehnte.

Ob diese Algorithmen geknackt sind oder nicht kann man nie 100% tig wissen, es ist aber extrem Unwahrscheinlich dass ein geknacktes AES als weltweit am häufigsten genutze Verschlüsselung sich nicht wie ein Lauffeuer verbreiten würde. Da müsste eine entsprechende Geheimorganisation schon extremst dicht sein. 

Wie gesagt, die Sicherheit des Algorithmus ist das kleinste Problem, an Passwörter kommt man anders.


----------



## Defenz0r (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Dann hast du einen TPM Chip verbaut.


----------



## jbjbjb (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Hm merkwürdig, es kommt nun doch die Meldung wegen TPM:

Imgur

Auch wenn, wie man sieht, das andere Laufwerk verschlüsselt werden konnte. Liegt das daran, dass Windows selber auf der SSD installiert ist, die ich verschlüssen will?


----------



## JimSim3 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

AES-128 ist bisher noch nicht geknackt. AES-192 und AES-256 allerdings schon. Nur hat hier "geknackt" eine andere Bedeutung als man zunächst annehmen möchte... Bei AES-192 und -256 existieren lediglich korrelierende Zwillingsschlüsselpaare so das die Komplexität nicht mehr bei 2^256 sondern bei ~2^220 liegt (bzw. anstatt 2^192 bei ~2^170). Damit ist AES in allen Ausführungen immer noch "sicher".

Nur wie gesagt... Verschlüsselung von Festplatten hat in den seltensten Fällen irgendeinen Nutzen.

@ALk

Auch die letzte Version von TrueCrypt hat das Audit bestanden. Man kann auch diese Version durchaus verwenden...


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Auch die letzte Version von TrueCrypt hat das Audit bestanden. Man kann auch diese Version durchaus verwenden...



Die Auditierte und sichere Version von TrueCrypt ist die 7.1a.

Die letzte Version von TC die mutmaßlich korrumpiert ist und kurz vor dem mysteriösen spontanen Abbruch des TC-Projektes erschien ist die 7.2 - von der selbst sourceforge auf ihrer Seite behauptet sie sei unsicher.


----------



## JimSim3 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Da kam noch ne 7.2? Okay, die kann man dann getrost ignorieren.


----------



## jbjbjb (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Nur wie gesagt... Verschlüsselung von Festplatten hat in den seltensten Fällen irgendeinen Nutzen.



Wieso das denn?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Weil sie dir nur DANN nutzt, wenn jemand deine Festplatte klaut und die Daten haben will. Das dürfte aber der bei weitem seltenste Fall sein.

Wenn du eine Platte komplett verschlüsselst und den PC anmachst musst du das Passwort eingeben. In dem Moment wo du das tust ist das System offen, denn Windows könnte nicht von verschlüsselten Daten booten. So lange der PC an ist und du im Netz bist bist du fast genauso ungeschützt mit einer verschlüsselten Platte wie mit einer unverschlüsselten da das Passwort bereits eingegeben ist. Wer sich Zugriff auf deinen PC verschaffen kann kann dann auch die PWs lesen.

Was anderes ist es, wenn du nur einen verschlüsselten Container einrichtest der nur deine Passwörter enthält. Dann kann der Angreifer den Container klauen, da du das Passwort aber nun noch NICHT eingegeben hast ist dieser verschlossen und er kann nichts mit anfangen.


Wenns nur drum geht ein paar Daten zu sichern ist ein Container die beste und einfachste Wahl.
Die komplette Systemverschlüsselung ist eher was für die, die eine hausdurchsuchung mit Beschlagnahme des PCs erwarten wo du wenn die Herren kommen auf die Steckerleiste trittst und das wars.


----------



## JimSim3 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Naja, der Container bietet genauso viel Schutz, wie eine verschlüsselte Festplatte... Es ist eher eine Frage des "Wann" als des "Ob" in diesem Fall. Der unterschied zwischen kleinem Container für die Passwörter und großen Container für alles ist lediglich die Häufigkeit in der dieser Container geöffnet und somit zugänglich für Angriffe wird. Aber wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht dich zu hacken, dann hat der auch noch Zeit zu warten, bis du den Container öffnest. Malware ist geduldig. 

Der Vorteil eines kleinen Passwort-Containers liegt eher in der "Mobilität". Ich kann so nen kleinen Passwort-Container viel einfacher mit unterschiedlichen Geräten über das Internet synchronisieren und muss mir keine sorgen machen, das während der Übertragung jemand anderes Zugriff auf die Daten haben könnte. Das ist bei einer verschlüsselten Festplatte ein wenig schwieriger...


----------



## jbjbjb (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Hmm ok also ich denke, dann werde ich es erstmal lassen mit der Verschlüsselung der System-SSD. Mir war das nicht so bewusst, dass man da theoretisch trotzdem noch übers Internet darauf zugreifen kann, sobald man selber drin ist. Das würde es dann tatsächlich relativ nutzlos machen, da ich für sensible Dateien ja bereits meine grosse HDD hab, die verschlüsselt ist.

Die Frage zur Sicherheit des Auto-Vervollständigens von Accountnamen und -passwörtern bleibt aber noch: Weiss jemand, wie sicher das mittlerweile gespeichert und synchronisiert wird bei Chrome? Wie gesagt, fürs Anschauen der Passwörter in Chrome benötigt man lediglich das Windows-Passwort. Zur Verschlüsselungsart der Passwortdatei von Chrome ist mir auch nichts bekannt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wie sicher das mittlerweile gespeichert und synchronisiert wird bei Chrome?



Ich wusste es nicht. Eine kurze Google-Suche von 5 Sekunden und ein Klick auf die ersten 3 Ergebnisse sagt mir aber, dass ich Chrome kein Passwort anvertrauen will:
Google gerÃ¤t wegen Passwort-Speicherung in Chrome in die Kritik | ZDNet.de
Browser: Wie sicher sind Ihre Passwörter? - Online-Sicherheit - Sicherheit - PC-WELT


----------



## jbjbjb (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Ja, gegoogled hab ich das auch. Allerdings sind das alles ältere Artikel, auch deine sind aus 2012/2013. Bei Chrome gibt es ja ständig Updates und in 2-3 Jahren kann sich viel ändern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Stimmt schon. Dennoch würde ich persönlich niemals nen Passwortmanager benutzen der aus der Feder der Datensammelkrake Google stammt.


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Warum willst du deine Platte überhaupt verschlüsseln? Bei Laptops macht das ja noch Sinn, die kann man vergessen oder sie können gestohlen werden. Aber bei einem Desktop PC? Hast du Angst jemand bricht bei dir ein und stiehlt deine SSD? Und was ist mit deinem Handy z.B.? Da macht sowas sogar noch mehr Sinn 

Wenn du deine Passwörter schützen willst speichere sie nicht in Chrome, dann können schonmal Sicherheitslücken von Chrome nicht ausgenutzt werden um all deine Passwörter abzugreifen - und im Fall eines Softwareangriffs bringt dir deine verschlüsselte Platte auch nichts.

Edit: Ignoriert den Unfug, nicht gesehen das es hier 4 Seiten gibt


----------



## JimSim3 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hardware-Verschlüsselung: Nachteile?*

Also mittlerweile muss man ja das Windows-Passwort eingeben um an die Passwörter in Chrome zu kommen. Damit ist zumindest lokal der Zugriff etwas sicherer geworden. Wie das bei der Synchronisation aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen... Ich denke es ist vertretbar sicher, aber ein relativ leichter Zugriff durch Geheimdienste oder Google selbst kann man zumindest nicht ausschließen...

Besser wäre ein Passwort-Manager wie bspw. 1Password und ein Passwort-Container den man durch einen Cloud-Dienst mit seinen Smartphones, Desktops und Laptops synchronisiert. Bestenfalls durch einen eigenen Cloud-Dienst, wie ihn bspw. ein Synology NAS bereitstellt, oder Notfalls über Dropbox etc... Da der Container verschlüsselt ist, kann erstmal nicht sooo viel passieren. Wenn man möchte bietet 1Password auch Erweiterungen für den Browser an...


----------

